# Trek 8000 or 8500?



## Gixxerman (25 Jul 2012)

I bought a second hand Trek 4700 about 18 months ago to try out a bit of off-roading as I was getting a bit bored of road riding and fancied a bit of variety.
Anyway, the bug has bit and I am loving it.
So I am now looking for a better steed (another hardtail).
I like Treks, and I have decided on an 8-series.
I just can't decide between an 8000 and an 8500.
I will be looking to buy second hand again (probably ebay or forums), if that has any bearing on it.
Looking to spend no more than £1200-ish.
Opinions please.


----------



## Cubist (27 Jul 2012)

Gixxerman said:


> I bought a second hand Trek 4700 about 18 months ago to try out a bit of off-roading as I was getting a bit bored of road riding and fancied a bit of variety.
> Anyway, the bug has bit and I am loving it.
> So I am now looking for a better steed (another hardtail).
> I like Treks, and I have decided on an 8-series.
> ...


Wow. Both of those bikes are great spec, but there's no way I'd spend that sort of money on them. There are so many better bikes for less cash. Sorry to put it that way, and if you are determined to have a Trek then go for it, but for the same money you could or should be getting full-on carbon race bike, or spend £500 less and get the same if not a better bike from Cube, or Canyon, or Spesh, or Genesis, or On One or Cannondale, or Boardman, or ................... you could source a custom frame and build your own masterpiece.


----------

